# My easy to build home Incubator



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's how I made my incubator. Cheap and effective, works a treat and only cost me around £60.

What you need...










- a pulse proportional thermostat
- a heat mat
- a digital thermometer
- a dozen wooden rods
- a polybox
- a cricket tub or two
- a bag of fine vermiculite
- a reel of tape



And what you end up with...




















Internal Temperature is 28-29°C

Total cost was just the stat £38, heat mat £12 and thermometer £10.
The rest of it is just household stuff I had lying around for free.

Thanks for looking: victory:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good 

Just need to find myself a polybox.. :hmm:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Gina. said:


> Looks good
> 
> Just need to find myself a polybox.. :hmm:


I just grabbed mine from work. Most reptile shops have their frozen food delivered in them and will probably have one laying around. : victory:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> I just grabbed mine from work. Most reptile shops have their frozen food delivered in them and will probably have one laying around. : victory:


You work at wrigglies right? I might try and nick one next time i'm in


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

how would u no the temps of the eggs?
maybe put the prob in the tub?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Gina. said:


> You work at wrigglies right? I might try and nick one next time i'm in


Well no but I help out there a few days a week : victory: 



geckoloverr said:


> how would u no the temps of the eggs?
> maybe put the prob in the tub?


There's no eggs in right now, but yeah I left enough wire on the probes for them to be moved around onto / into tubs as needed.


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

if eggs were in there how do u keep them moist?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

cornboy said:


> if eggs were in there how do u keep them moist?


 
The vermiculite in the egg tubs... : victory:


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*my problem was......*

the condensation inside the eggs box kept dripping onto the eggs and they went moldy :devil:. goodluck with yours, it looks good. cheers


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Ebola Infected said:


> the condensation inside the eggs box kept dripping onto the eggs and they went moldy :devil:. goodluck with yours, it looks good. cheers


the condensation is gone now. It was only there for the first few days after putting in the vermiculite. : victory:

Not expecting any eggs from anything til the 14th anyway :2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

looks good :2thumb:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

do you put air holes in the box?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

celicachi said:


> do you put air holes in the box?


There are air holes in the tubs inside, and there are 4 air holes made with a pen on each short side of the poly box (so 8 holes all together) 

I open it every few days to check the eggs and let fresh air in too : victory:


I have 8 eggs in there right now and all are doing fine so far :2thumb:


----------

